# Neuron 29" welche Rahmengröße?



## tyson81 (9. Januar 2017)

Hallo, ich würde heute gerne das Neuron 6.9 bestellen bin mir aber noch unschlüssig was die Rahmengrösse angeht. Ich bin 1,79 mit SL 84 was meint ihr ist M Ok oder doch L?


----------



## filiale (9. Januar 2017)

Dafür braucht es kein extra Thread !
M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve99 (9. Januar 2017)

Hab letztes Jahr mal beide Größen gefahren mit 180cm 86SL, gingen irgendwie beide, aber besser habe ich mich auf dem M gefühlt.
Wobei schon recht kompakt, wenn du das magst.....take it!


----------



## tyson81 (9. Januar 2017)

Habe soeben bestellt sollte bei meiner SL84 passen. Danke


----------



## Onnni (25. Januar 2017)

Da der Thread nun schonmal besteht: Ich bin 187 mit 92er SL, Canyon HP sagt L, ich benötige eine Sitzhöhe von 815mm. Da ich eine kaputte Schulter habe, komme ich mit zu großer Überhöhung nicht klar. Fährt hier jemand ein Neuron 29"  und hat vieleicht ähnliche Maße wie ich. Falls ja, welche Größe hast du und wie ist die Überhöhung zu bewerten? Nach Koblenz komme ich leider nicht, sonst würde ich testen.


----------



## chinamann (29. Januar 2017)

Ich war erst vor kurzem bei Canyon und habe mich vermessen lassen. Bin 179,5m groß und eine SL von 86. Mir wurde das Neuron in L empfohlen. Das bin ich dann auch Probe gefahren. Ich meine, es passte prima.


----------



## filiale (29. Januar 2017)

chinamann schrieb:


> Ich war erst vor kurzem bei Canyon und habe mich vermessen lassen. Bin 179,5m groß und eine SL von 86. Mir wurde das Neuron in L empfohlen. Das bin ich dann auch Probe gefahren. Ich meine, es passte prima.



Da geht sogar noch ein M.


----------



## tyson81 (29. Januar 2017)

Oh man ich habe ja jetzt ein neues Neuron in M bei 1.79m und SL 83cm habe aber irgendwie das Gefühl das L besser wäre fahre doch mehr Touren und da müsste L doch komfortabler sein?


----------



## filiale (30. Januar 2017)

Das M ist bei Deiner SL von 83 doch wunderbar. L ist ein Dampfer und echt riesig. Bei M sitzt Du aufrechter als bei L weil es bei M gedrückter ist und bei L gestreckter. Kannst ja mal einen anderen Vorbau montieren. Was verstehst Du unter "komfortabler" ?


----------



## tyson81 (30. Januar 2017)

Hi filiale, du hast recht ich habe soeben mit Canyon tel. der Berater meinte auch er fährt bei 1,84 auch ein M. Es ist halt sehr kompakt das ganze, obwohl im Vergleich zu einem Grand Canyon CF das Neuron sogar länger ist (gestern mit dem Grand CF von nem Freund verglichen). Irgendwie schauen die Proportionen komisch aus, wie wenn das Bike zu klein wäre?!






Ich habe mir letztes Jahr ein Rennrad gekauft, dort wurde mir anhand der Stack und Reach Werte, der grössere Rahmen empfohlen, dieser wäre komfortabler weil das Steuerrohr höher kommt und man somit kaum Sattelüberhöhung hat. Dachte das wäre bei einem MTB dann auch so.


----------



## filiale (30. Januar 2017)

Das mit der Sattelüberhöhung stimmt und ist beim MTB 1:1 zu sehen. Aber bei nur SL83 wird bei M Deine Sattelüberhöhung sowieso recht gering sein, korrekt ? Hast Du die Überhöhung mal mit der Wasserwaage gemessen ? Ich würde mir lieber einen 10-20mm längeren Vorbau montieren als nach L zu greifen. Oder Du montierst einen Lenker mit 10-15mm mehr rise. Kommst Du im Wiegetritt mit dem Knie gegen den Lenker beim geradeaus fahren wenn Du es bewußt versuchst ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tyson81 (30. Januar 2017)

Also die Sattelüberhöhung ist aktuell wirklich gering. Die SL habe ich ohne Schuhe gemessen korrekt? Bei youtube gibt es Videos die sagen mit Schuhen messen, da man ja auch mit Schuhen fährt. Wenn ich jetzt L nehme ist das Oberrohr 3cm und das Steuerrohr 2cm länger, dass heisst doch der Sattel wäre weiter im Sitzrohr da dieses 4cm länger wäre. Sattel weiter drin, Steuerrohr höher, wäre doch eine aufrechtere Position?


----------



## Onnni (30. Januar 2017)

Die Gelehrten sagen ja, dass bei waagerechter Pedalstellung sowohl der Winkel zwischen Oberkörper und Oberschenkel als auch der Winkel Oberkörper/Oberarm ca. 90 Grad betragen soll. Aus dieser Sichtweise betrachtet ist das Rad zu klein, @tyson81 
Und ja, es sieht auch irgendwie zu klein aus...


----------



## filiale (30. Januar 2017)

tyson81 schrieb:


> Also die Sattelüberhöhung ist aktuell wirklich gering. Die SL habe ich ohne Schuhe gemessen korrekt? Bei youtube gibt es Videos die sagen mit Schuhen messen, da man ja auch mit Schuhen fährt. Wenn ich jetzt L nehme ist das Oberrohr 3cm und das Steuerrohr 2cm länger, dass heisst doch der Sattel wäre weiter im Sitzrohr da dieses 4cm länger wäre. Sattel weiter drin, Steuerrohr höher, wäre doch eine aufrechtere Position?



SL wird ohne Schuhe gemessen. Bist ja auch nicht mit Schuhen aus der Mama gekommen und ist ein nacktes Körpermaß so wie Deine Körpergröße. Sattelhöhe (Mitte Tretlager bis Satteloberkante) wäre SL * 0,885 = 83 * 0,885 = 74cm. Haste das so eingestellt ?

Es schaut auf dem Bild etwas klein aus, das stimmt, aber Du kannst Dir ja mal nen langen Vorbau vom Kumpel für 500Meter testen ausleihen. Entscheident ist der Wohlfühlfaktor. Nicht die Theorie mit irgendwelchen Werten.

bissi google:


----------



## fone (31. Januar 2017)

Die 4 fährt man heute aber nimmer so wirklich, oder?


----------



## TraceS54 (31. Januar 2017)

183cm SL83,5cm -> Neuron AL9.9 in L = perfekt


----------



## tyson81 (31. Januar 2017)

Habe es gerade wieder eingepackt hatte das Bild Canyon per Chat geschickt drei Mitarbeiter meinten so wäre es für Trails etc perfekt für Touren wie ich sie fahre empfehlen Sie mir L. Deshalb geht's retoure...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabzy (31. Januar 2017)

TraceS54 schrieb:


> 183cm SL83,5cm -> Neuron AL9.9 in L = perfekt


Hallo, 
ich habe ziemlich ähnliche Maße (1,84 SL 85) und überlege, ob das Neuron AL 9.9 in L für mich passt oder ob ich auf M gehen soll. Canyon rät deutlich zu L. Bei 83,5 SL ist aber nicht mehr viel Luft beim Stehen oder? 
Hast du das Rad schon richtig gefahren und warst damit mal im Gelände? Wie sieht es da mit der Rahmengröße aus?


----------



## tyson81 (1. Februar 2017)

Laut Geodaten sind es zwischen M und L bei der Überstandshöhe nur 5mm Unterschied


----------



## TraceS54 (1. Februar 2017)

In diesem Fred habe ich ein wenig was zum Neuron geschrieben und auch wo ich damit so unterwegs bin.

Bin sehr zufrieden und hier hat es mir sogar besonders viel Spaß bereitet.





Würde deine Frage daher ganz klar mit JA beantworten.


----------



## fabzy (1. Februar 2017)

TraceS54 schrieb:


> In diesem Fred habe ich ein wenig was zum Neuron geschrieben und auch wo ich damit so unterwegs bin.
> 
> Bin sehr zufrieden und hier hat es mir sogar besonders viel Spaß bereitet.
> 
> ...


Danke, das macht mir die Sache etwas leichter. 
Welche Frage war denn gemeint: dass es dann "unten" eng wird oder dass du das Rad problemlos im Gelände bewegst? (was ja scheinbar super passt  
Ich glaube langsam, der Platz über dem Oberrohr ist einfach eine individuelle Sache und man sollte das nicht überbewerten, solange mindesten 5-6 cm Luft sind ist es ok oder?


----------



## TraceS54 (1. Februar 2017)

Dass ich es bereits ausführlich Fahren konnte.
Das Sitzrohr ist ca. 1,5cm weiter raus gezogen und in der tiefsten Position ist es bergab okay. Noch etwas mehr wäre nur mit abfahrtsorientierteren Bike wünschenswert.
Im anderen Fred habe ich ja einen bereits geschrieben, dass ich von der Wendigkeit des 29er Neuron auch auf engeren Trail sehr angetan bin. (und das auch noch in Rahmengröße L )
z.B Lisi Osl Trail Kirchberg


----------



## fabzy (1. Februar 2017)

Ok, ich meinte die Höhe des Oberrohrs vom Rahmen, über dem man steht, das ist ja mit 79cm angegeben. 
Wie kommst du damit zurecht? Ist das beim plötzlichen Absteigen ein Problem oder reicht es vom Platz her bis zum Schritt?


----------



## TraceS54 (1. Februar 2017)

Ach so.
Also Absteigen oder stehen ist absolut kein Problem für MICH.
Meine Freundin ist 172 hat aber SL85cm und für sie ist das 29er in L def. zu groß und Stehenbleiben bereitet ihr Probleme.
Das erachte ich also als individuell.
Für derartige Manöver ist die Variostütze def. ein Segen. Sie ist so eingestellt, dass ich ziemlich genau in der untersten Position darauf sitzend stehen den Boden berühre.


----------



## fabzy (2. Februar 2017)

Dann denke ich da vielleicht verkehrt - gibt es beim Fully dann nur eine Position (am Knick), an der richtig Platz ist und durch das ansteigende Oberrohr kommt man zwangsläufig irgendwann dran, es sei denn man findet ein Rad das wirklich niedrig ist? Bei meinem Hardtail kann ich zumindestens überall knapp stehen ohne dass es zu eng wird, obwohl ich schon knapp vor dem Sattel das Rohr leicht berühre. Bei allen bisher probierten Fullys (selbst ein Ghost in M das auf dem Papier eine deutlich niedrigere Oberrohrhöhe hat) wird es Richtung Lenker knapp bis ungemütlich, auch wenn an der Beuge vor dem Sattel genug Platz ist. Soll das so sein oder muss man dann einen Rahmen suchen, bei dem wirklich bis vorne zum Lenker genug Abstand ist?


----------



## tyson81 (3. Februar 2017)

So Jungs kurze Info, gestern bei Canyon das L geordert als Austausch gegen das M. Das Bike war heute um 10 Uhr bei mir! Von Koblenz in den Süden Deutschlands als Sperrgut unglaublich, TOP Leistung von Canyon und DHL. Ich danke allen die mir ihre Infos gegeben haben das L passt perfekt bin zwar noch nicht viel gefahren aber es fühlt sich viel besser an, irgendwie erwachsener und bequemer sitze aufrechter, fast zu aufrecht da kommen vielleicht noch ein paar Spacer raus...freue mich auf die erste Tour, jetzt muss aber erstmal die Erkältung weg  VG


----------



## fabzy (3. Februar 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe mir, nachdem ich auch im Laden hier noch kein Rad gefunden habe mit dem ich glücklich geworden bin, ein Neuron 9.9 in L bestellt und schon erhalten (Lieferung wirklich top und schnell!). Meine Bedenken bezüglich Stehhöhe und Rahmengröße habe ich ja hier schon geschildert, würde mich aber gerne noch über eure Einschätzung freuen, bevor ich das Rad fahre.
Prinzipiell fühle ich mich wohl auf dem Rad und subjektiv ist es von allen getesten bisher das beste, auch die aufrechrere Sitzposition gefällt mir besser als die gestrecktere auf meinem Copperhead 3. Irgendwie habe ich mich aber selbst total verunsichert...
Was meint ihr? Auf dem Bild habe ich den Sattel eher weiter vorne, weil ich mit der Einstellung rumprobiert habe, der kann wieder ein paar cm hinter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MAyS (3. Februar 2017)

Ist die Sattelstütze soweit raus das du effizient treten kannst? Sieht aus als ob du noch weiter zurück könntest. Was für Maße hast du?

Okay Maße standen auf Seite 1. Wenn du zwischen M und L schwankst und dies das L ist, dann sollte dies die richtige Größe sein. Sieht trotzdem etwas gedrungen aus. Aber XL wäre dann wieder zu groß.


----------



## fabzy (3. Februar 2017)

Hallo, 

genau, ich hatte ja geschrieben, dass der Sattel wieder zurück kann, da bin ich etwas weit vor beim Einstellen. Dann kann die Stütze auch wieder etwas runter. Der Support von Canyon meinte, den Bildern zufolge wäre auch XL eine Option, ich denke aber, dann wird alles zu groß, besonders da ich ja eigentlich schon am unteren Ende von L bin.


----------



## MAyS (3. Februar 2017)

fabzy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> genau, ich hatte ja geschrieben, dass der Sattel wieder zurück kann, da bin ich etwas weit vor beim Einstellen. Dann kann die Stütze auch wieder etwas runter. Der Support von Canyon meinte, den Bildern zufolge wäre auch XL eine Option, ich denke aber, dann wird alles zu groß, besonders da ich ja eigentlich schon am unteren Ende von L bin.



Ne bei XL kriegst du Probleme mit dem Sitzrohr. Du bist relativ groß im Verhältnis Schrittlänge und hast evtl. längere Arme. Ich bin 1,89 und habe 93er SL. Fahre ein Spectral in XL. Brauchte aber nen kürzeren Vorbau. Aber in L hätte ich ne zu große Überstandshöhe Sattel Lenker gehabt.


----------



## fabzy (3. Februar 2017)

das denke ich auch. Ist es denn deiner Einschätzung nach das "gedrungen" eine Einstellungssache oder das komplett falsche Rad? Ich bin aufgrund des mit 630mm nicht so kurzen Oberrohrs zu dem Model tendiert, auch wollte ich wie gesagt nicht ganz so flach sitzen, habe mittlerweile aber massive Zweifel an meiner Wahl.


----------



## MAyS (3. Februar 2017)

fabzy schrieb:


> das denke ich auch. Ist es denn deiner Einschätzung nach das "gedrungen" eine Einstellungssache oder das komplett falsche Rad? Ich bin aufgrund des mit 630mm nicht so kurzen Oberrohrs zu dem Model tendiert, auch wollte ich wie gesagt nicht ganz so flach sitzen, habe mittlerweile aber massive Zweifel an meiner Wahl.



Im Endeffekt musst du dich wohlfühlen. Man kann halt auch kleinere Rahmen fahren. Extrem klein ist es ja nicht bei dir. 

Bei meinem Spectral war am Anfang der für mich ungewohnt flache Lenkwinkel komisch. Fühlte sich etwas behebig an. Mit nem 45mm Vorbau fühlt es sich jetzt richtig gut an. Kleine Änderungen können schon viel ausmachen. 

Als ich das Bild gesehen habe hatte ich spontan gedacht "etwas mehr Reach wäre gut" aber vielleicht kann man das mit Vorbau oder Lenker noch anpassen


----------



## Stefan_S (4. Februar 2017)

TraceS54 schrieb:


> 183cm SL83,5cm -> Neuron AL9.9 in L = perfekt



Ich ebenso. 184cm SL 85 cm -> Neuron AL 9.9 in L = wunderbar.


----------



## tyson81 (4. Februar 2017)

Hier mal ein Bild in L....Erste kleine Tour hinter mir viiiel besser.


----------



## fabzy (4. Februar 2017)

Stefan_S schrieb:


> Ich ebenso. 184cm SL 85 cm -> Neuron AL 9.9 in L = wunderbar.


Hallo,

dann hast du ja fast meine Maße, das macht mir Mut 
Die Größenverhältnisse dürften dann ja nicht viel anders sein als bei mir oder ? (siehe Bilder). Mich wundert halt, dass der Support von Canyon  Richtung XL ging nachdem sie die Fotos gesehen haben - der Reach wäre dann besser, mir kommt das aber, wie MAyS schrieb, insgesamt doch zu groß vor.
Bei tyson 81 sieht es jetzt echt gut aus finde ich!

Übrigens ist die angegebene Überstandshöhe nur ein Richtwert, ich habe im Laden Räder (z.B. Ghost AMR 4) probiert, die auf dem Papier viel niedriger waren, effektiv aber an der Stehposition genauso viel Platz oder bei richtig eingestelltem Sattel sogar gefühlt weniger Platz als das Neuron hatten, da wurde einfach weiter hinten gemessen.

Ich bin nach der wochenlangen Recherche und Rummesserei und Probiererei total verunsichert.


----------



## tyson81 (4. Februar 2017)

Ich glaube es kommt bei Canyon auch auf das Modell an mein erstes Canyon Nerve Al war auch ein M und kam mir damals auch schon zu kompakt vor hatte mich aber wie jetzt auch aus das PPS von denen verlassen. Dann hatte ich ein Grand CANYON CF das auch in M, passte aber perfekt und jetzt der Akt mit dem Neuron. Hatte auch gelesen das die Grössen von Canyon eher klein ausfallen. Was mir jetzt auch geholfen hat war die Berechnung der Rahmenhöhe bspw. http://www.bikers-seiten.de/pages/technik/rahmenhoehe.php
das Sitzrohr des Neuron M ist 44cm ich brauche aber 48-49cm, was jetzt das L ja hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabzy (4. Februar 2017)

tyson81 schrieb:


> Ich glaube es kommt bei Canyon auch auf das Modell an mein erstes Canyon Nerve Al war auch ein M und kam mir damals auch schon zu kompakt vor hatte mich aber wie jetzt auch aus das PPS von denen verlassen. Dann hatte ich ein Grand CANYON CF das auch in M, passte aber perfekt und jetzt der Akt mit dem Neuron. Hatte auch gelesen das die Grössen von Canyon eher klein ausfallen. Was mir jetzt auch geholfen hat war die Berechnung der Rahmenhöhe bspw. http://www.bikers-seiten.de/pages/technik/rahmenhoehe.php
> das Sitzrohr des Neuron M ist 44cm ich brauche aber 48-49cm, was jetzt das L ja hat.


Genau, deshalb kam mir das Neuron in L auch ideal vor, da ich auch in dem Bereich bin. Daher müsste ja eigentlich die Auszugshöhe der Sattelstütze (siehe Bild) im Rahmen sein oder?


----------



## Stefan_S (4. Februar 2017)

Sieh es so... ich war verunsichert, ob ich ein durch den Matsch gezogenes Bike im Fall der Fälle wieder zurückgeben kann bei Canyon und hab extra nochmal nachgefragt. Zur Zeit gibt das Wetter halt nicht mehr her. Ich hatte vorher ein 26" 140er AM von Radon auch in Größe L - und jetzt halt ein 29er in L und das ist echt klasse weil man in meinen Augen nicht mehr so obendrauf sitzt. Das Rad ist etwas ruhiger aber das Neuron ist trotzdem noch wendig. Ich bin auch mehr der Tourenbiker, da ich hier nicht so die hohen Berge habe - bei uns musst Du halt auch bergab Gas geben wenn Du Speed willst - eigentlich muss man immer treten  . Da ich meistens Touren zwischen 2 und 5 Stunden fahre war mir das halt wichtig, dass das Rad gut zu mir passt.

Das Neuron 9.9 hab ich seit dem 20.01. und bin jetzt ca. 100 km damit gefahren und mir fiel eines sofort auf: es klettert besser als mein altes Rad (!) (ja, an 1-2 Stellen kann ich das schon mal testen) und ein Phänomen ist komplett weg: mir schlafen nicht mehr die Finger ein. Das hatte ich beim Radon - da saß man gestreckter und der Sattel ist etwas höher als der Lenker.

Der Canyon Support sagt: solange ich keine Beulen oder derbe Kratzer in das Rad mache kann ich es in den 30 Tagen testen - das ist das Geschäftsmodell - natürlich sollte man dann auch ein wenig aufs Bike aufpassen. Und natürlich sollte man auch kein Bike blind bestellen aber gut zu wissen, dass es im Fall der Fälle einen Exit ohne Kosten gibt.

Und ich wurde nicht enttäuscht. Ob man nun das 9.9 oder 6.9 oder noch "kleiner" nimmt ist doch egal - mir war halt wichtig, dass ich ne komplette XT-Gruppe am Rad habe weil ich damit noch nie enttäuscht wurde -  ich bin mir aber sicher, dass auch eine SLX ihren Dienst ähnlich gut machen würde - nur hab ich da meine Prinzipien.

Klasse fand ich halt auch, dass das Paket der DHL-Mann gebracht hat und nicht DHL Sperrgut wie das bei RADON mit Termin immer der Fall war - eben weil das Rad ziemlich intelligent eingepackt ist. Hier mal die Verpackung von meinem...


----------



## fabzy (4. Februar 2017)

Hallo Stefan_S, 

die genannten Punkte haben mich auch neben den Empfehlungen zur Bestellung des 9.9 gebracht. 
Die eingeschlafenen Hände und Probleme mit dem Sitzen sind die Hauptprobleme mit meinem jetzigen Copperhead, daher mache ich auch so lange mit dem Kauf rum, weil ich das endlich los haben will. Daher klingt das auch wieder super, ich vermute nämlich auch, dass ich beim Copperhead zu gebeugt sitze, obwohl ich schon einen Riser-Lenker dran habe.


----------



## Stefan_S (4. Februar 2017)

Hast eben bestellt? Dann mal viel Spaß mit dem Bike und eine schöne Vorfreude. Leider war die ja nicht so lang, das Bike war 5 Tage später ja schon da [emoji5]️


----------



## fabzy (4. Februar 2017)

Hallo, 
nein, meins ist auch schon da, das ging wrklich sauschnell. Die oben geposteten Bilder sind von meiner Sitzprobe, daher ja meine Frage, ob du eine ähnliche Position hast und der Auszug der Sattelstütze ok oder zu weit ist wie von MAyS angemerkt. 
Ich habe aufgrund des Regens außer eienr Runde durchs Arbeitszimmer das Rad noch nicht gefahren, erst will ich sicher sein, dass es überhaupt passt.


----------



## MAyS (5. Februar 2017)

@fabzy 
Der Sattelauszug bei deinem Bild sieht gut aus. Ich hatte angemerkt, dass du wenn du ne Nummer größer gehen würdest (XL) Probleme bekommen könntest, da das Sitzrohr zu lang sein könnte. 

Also wenn Neuron 29, dann das L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabzy (5. Februar 2017)

Ah, dann hatte ich die Frage etwas falsch verstanden, das Sattelrohr sollte eigentlich gut passen, die Stütze hat bis zum Maximalauszug auch noch ca 8-9 cm voll ausgefahren.
Ich habe mal die Spacer unter den Vorbau und finde es fast zu flach, vorher fand ich es angenehmer, allerdings habe ich noch keine Probefahrt gemacht, da ich mir immer noch so unsicher bin und Probleme bei einer eventuellen Rückgabe vermeiden will. 
So schwer ist mir glaube ich noch keine Entscheidung gefallen, Autokauf ging in zwei Stunden  
Ich habe noch mal andere Räder verglichen, vom Reach und der Oberrohrlänge scheint auf dem Papier das Canyon eher eines der nicht so kurzen zu sein oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## filiale (5. Februar 2017)

Sitzhöhe = Trettlager Mitte bis Satteloberkante = Schrittlänge * 0,885 = 85cm * 0,885 = ca. 75,5cm. Dann kann man noch um 5mm hoch oder runter spielen, aber das wäre optimal.


----------



## filiale (5. Februar 2017)

Nachdem Du Dein Knielot eingestellt hast (google) stellst Du die Entfernung für den Oberkörper ein...von Sattelspitze bis Lenkerklemmung vom Vorbau. Dazu den Ellenbogen an die Sattelspitze und den Arm mit ausgestreckter Hand/Finger zur Lenkermitte/Vorbau. Dann noch etwa 2-3 Finger breit der anderen Hand als Verlängerung. Dann hast Du schon mal ein gutes Grundmaß. Durch die Vorbaulänge kann man dieses Maß anpassen.

Das wäre mal so eine grobe Grundeinstellung die in den meisten Fällen schon ganz gut paßt.


----------



## fabzy (5. Februar 2017)

@filiale 
Danke! Genau so habe ich es mit Wasserwage eingestellt bei geradem Sattel und denke es passt von der Rahmengröße.
Das Knielot habe ich auch mal soweit mit Spiegel möglich eingestellt, muss ich noch mal genauer mit Helfer machen, aber grob passt es. Von der Sattelspitze bis zur Klemmung passt der Unterarm ab Ellenbogen plus 3,5 Finger. Damit sollte auch der Reach einigermaßen passen oder?
Ich denke ob die Haltung für mich passt kann ich erst bei einer Probefahrt klären, vom Sitzen kommt es mir ok vor und ich habe aus den Rückmeldungen hier auch das Gefühl, dass es einigermaßen passt.


----------



## filiale (5. Februar 2017)

Sattel mit Wasserwaage würde ich nicht machen, ich würde die Sattelspitze lieber ein Hauch runter stellen um den Dammbereich zu entlasten.

Knielot stellt man nicht mit dem Spiegel ein sondern mit einem Bindfaden oder Schnur und einem kleinen Gewicht unten dran. Alles andere ist zu pauschal.

Reach paßt damit schon mal recht gut als Ausgangsbasis...notfalls den Vorbau anpassen (nicht den Sattel verschieben, sonst paßt das Knielot nicht mehr).


----------



## fabzy (5. Februar 2017)

Hallo, genau so habe ich  das versucht, allerdings alleine im Spiegel. Ich stelle das alles noch mal mit Helfer ein und poste dann ein ordentliches Bild. Danke schon mal!


----------



## fabzy (14. Februar 2017)

So, ich habe mir das Rad beim Händler richtig einstellen lassen (da war ich zuerst auf der Suche, der hatte leider nix passendes, hat aber keine Probleme, Einstellung und Wartung bei "Fremdrädern" zu vernünftigen Preisen zu machen -finde ich toll)
Jetzt habe ich die erste Tour mit dem Neuron in L gemacht und denke es passt gut, zu kurz ist es jedenfalls nicht. Gefühlt könnte ich sogar aufrechter sitzen, aber jetzt warte ich erst mal ab, bis ich mich daran gewöhnt habe.

Der Kundendienst von Canyon war sehr hilfsbereit was die Größenberatung und - beurteilung angeht.

Die Probleme mit eingeschlafenen Händen und Sitzproblemen wie auf dem Bulls habe ich vorerst nicht bemerkt.

Nicht so zufrieden bin ich mit dem Conti X-King hinten und auch dem MKII vorne, der hintere hat ungewohnt wenig Grip. Habe schon passende Nobby Nic hier liegen und tausche die am Wochenende, falls jemand Interesse an den Conti-Reifen hat kann er sich melden (ca 12 km gefahren).


----------



## dimor (5. März 2017)

Hallo, ich war vor kurzem in Koblenz und habe verschiedene Neuron Modelle probegefahren. Ich habe 81 cm Schrittlänge und bin 176 cm groß. Tendenziell eher kurze Beine im Vergleich zum Oberkörper und zur Armlänge. Bisher fahre ich ein Cube LTD Pro in Größe 18 Zoll (26" Hardtail) aus 2011. Ich würde gerne euer Feedback haben, da mein Fahrgefühl nicht mit dem PPS von Canyon zusammenpasst.

Gefahren bin ich in dieser Reihenfolge:
29er Neuron AL 8.9, Größe M   kam mir von der Griffposition deutlich zu kurz vor. Ich saß sehr aufrecht. Bei engen Kurven kamen meine Knie mit dem Lenker in Kontakt.
29er Neuron AL 7.9, Größe L   fühlte sich gut an, angenehm gestreckte Sitzposition, enge Kurven gut zu fahren, d.h. Reichweite der Arme passte
27,5er Neuron AL 8.0, Größe L   Sitzposition gut, schön spritzig im Antritt wie mein 26er

Ich habe mir die Geometrien genauer angesehen und mein Cube mit Zollstock, Lot und Wasserwaage gemessen.
mein Cube ca. 600 mm Oberrohrlänge, 100 mm Vorbau, Reach ca. 350 bis 360 mm
29er Neuron AL 8.9, Größe M   599 mm Oberrohrlänge, Vorbaulänge 70 mm, Reach 426 mm
29er Neuron AL 7.9, Größe L   630 mm Oberrohrlänge, Vorbaulänge 70 mm, Reach 451 mm
27,5er Neuron AL 8.0, Größe L   618 mm Oberrohrlänge, Vorbaulänge 70 mm, Reach 440 mm

Die Geometrien sagen mir, dass mein Gefühl mich nicht getäuscht hat und Größe L für mich passt. Der längere Reach hätte den Vorteil, dass ich beim Fahren im stehen deutlich mehr im Rad stehe. Auf dem Cube hänge ich schon sehr über der Front wenns steil runter geht. Am Cube habe ich mir dafür eine Vario montiert und kann dadurch tiefer im Rad stehen.
Mir ist noch etwas aufgefallen. Das 29er Neuron AL 7.9 hat einen Flatbar mit 720 mm Breite montiert. Mein bevorzugtes 29er Neuron AL 9.9 hat einen 740mm breiten Lenker mit 9° Backsweep. Das dürfte effektiv die Oberrohrlänge etwas verkürzen, oder?

Zusammengefasst: Empfiehlt Canyon zu kleine Räder oder sitze ich lieber gestreckter als sich Canyon das so vorstellt. Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## tyson81 (5. März 2017)

So wie es scheint fällt die Empfehlung von Canyon tatsächlich kleiner aus. Ich 1.79 SL 83cm hatte bisher 4 Canyons MTB in M erst jetzt fahre ich das Neuron in L und weiss das die Grösse perfekt passt. M ging natürlich auch aber das war schon sehr kompakt....Für mich in Zukunft nur noch L dann lieber mit der Vorbaulänge spielen.


----------



## fabzy (5. März 2017)

Hallo, 

ich habe jetzt auch die ersten längeren Touren (über 60km und 1000hm) mit dem Neuron AL 9.9 in L gefahren und bin sehr zufrieden. Meine Probleme mit eingeschlafenen Händen, Sitzproblemen und Rückenverspannung sind verschwunden. Ich war mir ja anfangs mir der Rahmengröße auch sehr unsicher, theoretisch wäre auch M gegangen oder sogar XL, je nach Geschmack. Mit L bin ich jetzt sehr zufrieden, eventuell probiere ich aber mal noch einen kürzeren Vorbau, damit ich etwas aufrechter sitze (zu kurz ist das Rad nämlich nicht).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (5. März 2017)

@dimor Ich würde ein 29" M nehmen, weil es verspielter ist als L, und ev. einen längeren Vorbau montieren nachdem Du es ein paar Mal gefahren bist.


----------



## Twenty9er (6. März 2017)

Canyon empfiehlt mir auch ein eine Größe kleiner, obwohl die Sitzhöhe nie und nimmer ausreicht.
Falls man es übetragen kann, beim Grand Canyon AL SLX bin ich froh, dass Bike eine Nr. größer gekauft zu haben...


----------



## dimor (9. März 2017)

Danke für eure Meinung. Ich melde mich wieder, wenn ich mich entschieden habe.


----------



## Futzi (9. Mai 2017)

Moin,
ich würde zu dem Thema auch gerne einmal eure Meinung hören. Das Objekt der Begierde hierbei ist allerdings ein 27,5er Neuron in S. Ich bin 170 und habe SL von 83/84. Canyon empfiehlt eine S, wobei ich mich ziemlich genau an der Obergenze von S und der Untergrenze von M bewege.

Grundsätzlich fühle ich mich auf em Rad auch wohl. Stutzig macht mich nur, dass der Sattel doch deutlich höher als der Lenker ist. Dadurch habe ich etwas das Gefühl, nach vorne zu kippen.

Was meint  ihr zum Bild? Passt oder passt nicht?


----------



## filiale (9. Mai 2017)

Bei 84SL ist der Sattel natürlich viel zu hoch bei einem S Rahmen. Du bist Langbeiner. Wie hoch ist die Überhöhung ? Kannst ja mal vom ebenen Boden bis Oberkante Sattelmitte bzw. Griffmitte messen (Rad dabei nicht seitlich kippeln).

Ein längerer/steilerer Vorbau würde Dein Überschlagsgefühl beseitigen. Oder M Rahmen, dann ist auch die Überhöhung niedriger.


----------



## Futzi (11. Mai 2017)

Danke fiiale für deine Antwort.

Ich habe gestern das Bike nochmal in M erhalten. Das fühlt sich einfach wesentlich besser an. Das Modell in S geht somit zurück.

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## MarkBr (16. Mai 2017)

Hallo, ich hatte mich ja eigentlich schon fast für das Spectral entschieden aber nachdem ich hier ein wenig gelesen habe scheint das Neuron mit 29" Reifen vielleicht doch *für mich* persönlich das "bessere" Bike (FeierAbendrunde, eventuell mal einen Marathon/Alpen und Genußtouren, 1-2 (Jahr) x Bikepark 
Deshalb auch hier meine Frage nach der Größe.. Schrittlänge 89cm Körpergr. 189cm.
Vorgeschlagen bei Canyon L


----------



## filiale (16. Mai 2017)

Wenn ich Bikepark und Neuron lesen werde ich immer nervös...das geht zwar sehr gut, absolut keine Frage, aber es ist immer noch mehr ein Trailbike. Springen geht auch, aber stabiler ist das Spectral.
L paßt. Eventuell brauchst Du nen 10mm längeren Vorbau, je nach Geschmack ob sportlich oder bequem.


----------



## MarkBr (16. Mai 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Wenn ich Bikepark und Neuron lesen werde ich immer nervös...das geht zwar sehr gut, absolut keine Frage, aber es ist immer noch mehr ein Trailbike. Springen geht auch, aber stabiler ist das Spectral.
> L paßt. Eventuell brauchst Du nen 10mm längeren Vorbau, je nach Geschmack ob sportlich oder bequem.


Danke für deine Rückmeldung!!! Ja ich bräuchte wohl die eierlegende .... 
.. frage mich halt ob ich für 1 oder vielleicht 2 x Bikepark das Spectral brauche...
Für mich steht das Tourenfahren (keine Rennen) absolut im Vordergrund und dazu gehört auch mal bergauf fahren und vielleicht auch mal ein kurzer Marathon.. Weiß halt nicht wie gut das mit dem Spectral machbar wäre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (16. Mai 2017)

Dann ist das Neuron klar die bessere Wahl, nur darfste Dir halt keine wilden Aktionen mit 1 Meter drops erlauben.


----------



## MarkBr (19. Mai 2017)

Bin heute mal spontan nach Willingen zum Probefahren... Tolles Bike ...
L fühlte sich agiler an und hat mir auch gut gefallen, nur war die Sattelstütze bis zum Ende raus und die Mitarbeiter meinten wirkt dadurch vielleicht doch etwas zu klein für mich...
also xl getestet, fühlte sich etwas "gestreckter" an aber auch ok und gut...
für Touren wäre wohl das XL besser geeignet laut Mitarbeiter...
Liege halt leider genau wohl zwischen den Größen...(KG 189cm SL 89cm)
... bin jetzt doch noch etwas verunsicherter als vorher...


----------



## filiale (20. Mai 2017)

Ich habe auch 89SL und bin 2 Jahre ein L gefahren. Aber die 400mm Sattelstütze war nie voll ausgefahren. Da waren noch 2-3cm Luft zur Markierung soweit ich mich erinnere. Sattelhöhe liegt bei 79-80cm. Ich habe den Vorbau auf 70mm gekürzt. Da Du 7cm größer bist würde ich den Vorbau bei L verlängern oder bei XL verkürzen. Bei L ist die Sattelüberhöhung natürlich recht viel (kenne ich ja von mir) und somit der Druck auf dem Vorderrad/Handgelenken größer. Ich hatte mir daher auch noch einen Lenker mit mehr rise verbaut.


----------



## MarkBr (20. Mai 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich habe auch 89SL und bin 2 Jahre ein L gefahren. Aber die 400mm Sattelstütze war nie voll ausgefahren. Da waren noch 2-3cm Luft zur Markierung soweit ich mich erinnere. Sattelhöhe liegt bei 79-80cm. Ich habe den Vorbau auf 70mm gekürzt. Da Du 7cm größer bist würde ich den Vorbau bei L verlängern oder bei XL verkürzen. Bei L ist die Sattelüberhöhung natürlich recht viel (kenne ich ja von mir) und somit der Druck auf dem Vorderrad/Handgelenken größer. Ich hatte mir daher auch noch einen Lenker mit mehr rise verbaut.


Danke filiale für deine erneute Rückmeldung! 
Ja laut Canyon Geometrie müsste ich sogar noch so ca. 2-3 cm Luft bei der Sattelstütze haben (L), war aber wohl bei der Probefahrt so nicht eingestellt?!? Und fühlte sich auch ok an.... 
Vorbau ist ja bei Canyon standardmäßig 70mm. Sah aber an dem Vorführmodel (XL) kürzer aus. Keine Ahnung ob man da noch einen kürzeren Vorbau bekommt...
Habe an meinem alten Fully (21 Zoll) noch einen Syntace VRO eventuell auch eine Möglichkeit....


----------



## MarkBr (20. Mai 2017)

@filiale bzw. natürlich auch an alle anderen... welchen kurzen Vorbau (40mm ??) würdet Ihr den empfehlen?


----------



## filiale (20. Mai 2017)

Da mußt Du mal suchen bei Bike24 oder bike-components...ich hätte keinen den ich bevorzugen würde...sicherlich würde ich aufs Gewicht achten, mehr als 100gr darf der nicht wiegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkBr (21. Mai 2017)

Heute spontan nochmals das XL in Willingen Probe gefahren, nochmal Maß genommen... und festgestellt das das Bike in L wohl doch besser zu mir passt.... 
also werde ich mir jetzt wohl das Neoron "29 in L bestellen!!
Nochmals vielen Dank @filiale  für deine Hilfe!!


----------



## filiale (21. Mai 2017)

gerne


----------



## MarkBr (29. Juli 2017)

So kurze Rückmeldung.... das Neuron 9.9 in L ist inzwischen bei mir angekommen und die ersten 150km sind auf dem Tacho.
Tolles Tourenbike und in L für mich auch die passende Wohlfühlgrösse ...
an die 29" Reifen muss ich mich wohl noch etwas gewöhnen aber bergab fühlt es sich doch etwas "laufruhiger" an ... braucht aber in verwinkelten Passagen wohl etwas mehr arbeit ... kann aber auch täuschen und an der fehlenden Fahrpraxis liegen...


----------



## dimor (31. Juli 2017)

Ich habe seit anderthalb Monaten das Neuron. Ich habe mich für Größe L entschieden und es fühlt sich beim Fahren genau richtig an (Größe: 175cm / Schrittlänge 81 cm). Die Sattelstütze ist etwa 1 Finger breit ausgezogen. Eine Überhöhung habe ich zur Zeit praktisch nicht. Vielleicht nehme ich noch ein paar Spacer raus oder drehe den Vorbau.


----------



## b-o-b (31. Juli 2017)

... habe seit drei Wochen ein Neuron AL 9.9 in XL. Bin Vormittags 1,91 und Abends 1,90, Schrittlänge 92 cm .

Bei mir steht die Stealth ca. 3,5 cm über (man kann Rock Shox lesen) und den Vorbau habe ich gegen einen 45er getauscht. Sitze so sehr gut auf dem Bike, bin absolut zufrieden.

War mit der Gabeleinstellung zunächst unsicher, fahre mit deutlich weniger Druck wie von Fox empfohlen.

Viele Grüße
Bob


----------



## MarkBr (31. Juli 2017)

b-o-b schrieb:


> ...
> 
> War mit der Gabeleinstellung zunächst unsicher, fahre mit deutlich weniger Druck wie von Fox empfohlen.
> 
> ...



Ich zur Zeit auch, bin aber auch noch am testen...
und bisher die meiste Zeit auf Waldautobahnen unterwegs gewesen.. also nicht unbedingt die beste Strecke um die Dämpfer zu testen ...

.... aber bei den Größen sieht man mal wieder... am besten ist wirklich mal Probefahren wenn möglich... 
ein Arbeitskollege von mir ist ca. 186cm SL 87 und hat sich das Neuron in XL geholt .... fühlte sich für Ihn besser an...


----------



## Andi_76 (10. August 2017)

Ich bin 180cm mit einer Schrittlänge von 87cm.

Habe ebenfalls lange überlegt, ob ich das 6.9 in ausführung "M" oder "L" nehmen soll, mich letztendlich für "M" entschieden, und bin jetzt sehr zufrieden. War mir vor Erhalt des Rads nicht sicher, und von Wien mal schnell nach Koblenz zum Probesitzen ist auch nicht...

Sattel ist bei mir fast bis zur Grenze draussen, aber das was meine Beine länger sind, ist mein Oberkörper kürzer, und so passt
mir die Geometrie des "M" insgesamt ideal.
Ich muß dazusagen, daß ich die ersten Wochen praktisch nach jeder Tour noch Sattel, Vorbau, Lenker und Griffe (GS1) immer wieder geringfügig in Ihrer Position verstellt habe, aber jetzt passt es wirklich wie angegossen.


----------



## rapidrabbit (6. November 2017)

Hallo Leute.

Ich Mißbrauche diesen Thread hier einfach mal, da es mir genau so geht wie vielen von euch. Bei mir wurde der Kauf allerdings schon getätigt und ich bin immer noch etwas unschlüssig.

Ich hatte mir vor kurzem im Sale das Neuron AL 7.0 in Göße M geordert (ehemals Nerve 6.0?) mit 27,5 Rädern. Soweit alles gut.
Ich habe noch den 80ger Vorbau gegen einen 60ger getauscht, weil ich mich mit diesem irgendwie unwohl gefühlt habe, allerdings sitze ich nun etwas gedrungener, aber das ist gefühlsmäßig erstmal besser.
Ach ja. Ich bin 180cm groß und Schrittlänge ist 86cm. Also genau so wie bei meinem Vorposter, der damit scheinbar gut zurecht kommt.


----------



## Andi_76 (6. November 2017)

Mein Sattel ist unverändert in seiner Mittelposition.
Die Sattelstütze ist bei mir bis ca 1-1,5cm unter der obersten Markierung heraussen
Sitzhöhe ist 76 cm (2017er Neuron 6.9 29" in "M")
Die Sattelüberhöhung (in eingefedertem Zustand) liegt bei ca 3-5cm, mein Vorbau ist 70mm lang.
Den Lenker habe ich von 740mm auf 720mm gekürzt.
Sitzposition ist natürlich recht individuell, aber vielleicht hilft dir das!
lg


----------



## filiale (6. November 2017)

Bei 180 und SL86 könnte man auch ein L fahren. M ist halt kleiner und wendiger, dafür ist die Sattelüberhöhung größer.
Bei Deiner Körpergröße und M muß der Vorbau eigentlich nicht kürzer werden. Bei L hätte ich es verstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

